# NSW, Bobbin Head- Bream, Flatty, EP's & a finger



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Had been hanging for a session for weeks, but the bad weather, and a busy schedule had kept me off the water (always seems easier to find 'legitimate' excuses in winter).

Weather this weekend was pretty dam nice apart from the strange sporadic gusty conditions, so i got out around BH on saturday for a solo session, and sunday with a mate.

Saturday started well, first spot and nice, just legal bream first cast.








Next spot and 3 quick EP's up to 32cm.... Always get the EP's in the closed season, and a never seem to get he big winter bream i am after.... think i need some bream schooling, no pun intended...
















Next location and a big take, a 5min tussle and pull up a MASSIVE EP, it was easily over 50cm, DEEP bodied and in perfect condition. I don't want to be catching EP's at this time of year, but they seem to be a constant by catch in the prime bream spots. This one was the biggest i had ever seen, (did i say massive already??) and i still wanted a photo.. but had to be careful! Due to the very, very tricky location i had hooked it, this required a 20m paddle, gently towing the big girl out of cover, once in the clear i proceeded to take a gentle lift (i don't use a net) and just as i felt her weight out of the water, a quick kick and she was back out of my hands to the deep... magnificent fish, and she felt well over 1.5kg (milk bottle logic)! Reminded my of a slower version of the really big Clarence bass i used to chase as a younger me, only the depth of the body made it look like some giant dam dwelling monster!

After that, saturday shut down, literally. Sunday we gave it another try, Rob and i got out for a session- started poorly as i jammed a hook in my finger, the fishing line loop technique saw this removed quickly, its always easier having a mate yank the line... I'm sure he was smiling a little too much for my liking.








Very quiet session, but saved from a donut on our last pass as we both took 2 nice little flatties @36 and 37cm, at least i had dinner sorted.

Nice to be out on the water, eve if it is very much slower in winter. A massive PB upgrade for me, watching her swim away was great, but dam i wish i got a pic, first time in ages i can remember getting the adrenalin shakes with a fish.

Anyways, hope you all had a nice weekend too.

Cheers, 
Levi


----------



## ckler2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice fish mate. that treble in the finger has gotta hurt


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Last time I was there I caught a buttock. Must be something in the water......


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Levi the hook in the finger only shows there is always a price to pay when you get a few fish.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice work.

I was down there on Friday with the kids and on Sunday with a mate and got nuthen.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That's nasty! I'm amazed that you paused for the photo. I'm always wanting to get the thing out before that burning nerve pain sets in. Well done on the extraction.

I'd like to catch any EP, in or out of season.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

That finger looks like a keeper 

Nice session!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Great EP's levi, the big winter bream are being buggers this year and really hard to tempt into biting. The water has also been very cold for round this way this year so the bream seem to be mostly schooled up in deep holes. I reckon the waters a bit warmer or perhaps saltier in these holes.

I find a good pair of pliers removes the smaller trebles easily enough, just push down on it to free the barb and reverse it out. Worked on up to 10-12's I have had buried.

Cheers Dave


----------



## benj1706 (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like you have flattened the barbs on your treb, like I do, for easy removal from fish, fingers and... other fleshy bits.


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

Ouch on the self hooking , nothing like crushed barbs to save a trip to the ER . well done and bugger about the horse EP , alomost the fish of a lifetime i would say . sure its nice to have a photo , but its not as good as a memory ;-)



Ado said:


> I'd like to catch any EP, in or out of season.


look harder in spring Ado  there are a few systems down your way that should hold good numbers of them , particularly those with healthy prawn populations ;-)


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Brez said:


> look harder in spring Ado there are a few systems down your way that should hold good numbers of them , particularly those with healthy prawn populations


There's lots of water that holds Snapper too. Doesn't seem to help me.


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

Ado said:


> There's lots of water that holds Snapper too. Doesn't seem to help me.


Well ive got a week at Narooma coming up in mid November and a day chasing Ep's down that way is high on my to do list  I'll see what i can find out for you before i come down ;-)


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Brez said:


> Ouch on the self hooking , nothing like crushed barbs to save a trip to the ER . well done and bugger about the horse EP , alomost the fish of a lifetime i would say . sure its nice to have a photo , but its not as good as a memory ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, no crushed barbs... just a case of tying some fishing line to the hook and yanking it out... more a tearing action rather than a little hole, but it worked, and the cold weather meant i didn't feel much. Saving grace was they were fine wire hooks!

Ado- the EP's are a bloody easy catch* once you work out where they are*, i can pretty much guarantee 2-5 each trip i go out in those waters, more reliable than flatties, bream or whiting IMHO. A good session will see me over 20 fish (all released, always). I highly recommend the squidggy wrigglers, 65mm in bloodworm, best lure i have found for them, use some X-factor, it definitely helps, and make sure you add a fresh dollop at each spot. Once you locate them in your systems, you will tend to find them over and over. I have about 3 spots in one area, and i don't think i have eve gone through them all and not taken at least one.

Still can't stop dreaming about the big girl.... so wish i had a photo!

Cheers,


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great report Levi and good to see you have been getting on the water.
Looks like schools of salmon off Cloey at the moment.
I'm still twitching from the pic of the finger.


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice fish there mate! Except for the finger anyway! 
We'll have to catch up for a fish soon, chasing the salmon schools down at cloey sounds good, give me a yell when you can get out again. 
Cheers, 
Sam.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Kerry and Sam,

Why don't we try and line up a Cloey session soon??? I haven't been about much to check it, but will be back in Syd tonight, check the weather reports out and get amongst them!!!

Maybe over the weekend?? 
Talk soon,

Levi


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm keen to have a shot and have been meaning to after seeing a few schools of fish out there.
I'm overseas all next week but when back I'll be up for it.


----------

